
Matrix.org Is Down - fabrixxm
https://twitter.com/matrixdotorg/status/1116311617355026432
======
fabrixxm
matrix.org and riot.im are down for "emergency security maintenance", "to
address issues with [http://Matrix.org](http://Matrix.org) 's production
infrastructure. This is not a Synapse issue."

